# I made soap!



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I took a soap making class this weekend. What a blast, we did other things, like scrubs, salts and balms. I am glad I made my first soap in a class, because it turned pink. The instructor said it was a reaction with the lye and fat. If I had done this at home, I would have never known what happened. I can't wait till I can use it in a few weeks. Now I understand why everyone loves making soap. Can't wait to make more!


----------



## *Cakes (Aug 9, 2004)

Congratualtions! 
Isn't it fun? I was so amazed when it actually turned into soap the first time I tried. I just ordered some new spring fragrances and I am so excited all over again.
Welcome to the addicting world of soap making!


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome...congratulations! I think a class is a great way to start stuff like this, it just seems a little less overwhelming if you have someone to guide you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pink??? how strange! What oils did you use? I've never had mine change colors although I've heard some folks' soap would turn an orange (non-milk) when lye solution added to a batch with a heavy % of lard.

Congrats on your first soap! Did you scent it??


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

We used vegetable shortning. Crisco to be exact. I bought my lye from a soap company on-line. Other people found the lye at the hardware store, and the rest of the class bought from the instructor. All of the people who brought their own lye and used the brand Crisco had pink soap. Those who bought the lye from the instructor, and had store brand shortening had lovely white soap. Their soap set up in a couple of hours, while us pink soap people still had extremely soft soap. So we used the instructors batch to make soap balls, so we could see the consistancy of the soap. There was just lye water and shortning and essential oil(pepermint, and orange) in this recipe. These soaps are supposed to float, when cured. All in all it was a good experience and I can't wait to make my next batch. I made sure to buy some lye from the instructor as did the rest of the pink soap people. I will also definitley use store brand this time, to get a nice white soap. Then I can experiment with the recipe, which I am looking forward to. We also made salts, bath fizzies, lip balm, facial scrubs and glycerine soaps too. Very fun!

P.S. I forgot the instructor said that Crisco has an ingredient in it that keeps it softer than the store brands. So I think it will take longer to cure.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

dawnpacz said:


> We used vegetable shortning.
> P.S. I forgot the instructor said that Crisco has an ingredient in it that keeps it softer than the store brands. So I think it will take longer to cure.



Crisco vegetable shortening has different base ingredients depending what region it is being sold in. It can be any combination of palm, hydrogenated soy, & cottonseed.

When looking at the shortenings in the grocery store, the all-vegetable is generally hydrogenated soy, although sometimes there is a % of hydrogenated cottonseed also.

Shortenings not labeled 'all vegetable' are generally a mixture of 97% ydrogenated tallow & lard with 3% hydrogenated soy.

Be sure to check your oil ingredients!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer using oils that are just the oil they say they are, lard, coconut, etc. no blends. Makes for much easier soaping!


----------

